
TerminusDB – A Database for Data People - bsg75
https://terminusdb.com/
======
theamk
> Validation logic should be embedded in the data layer where it belongs and
> not housed in ephemeral and expensive to maintain application code.

.. and then if one goes to API page, they can see "update_schema" call, which
seemingly works just like regular database - no version controls, integration
tests, code review.

